# Wie sollen Gebäudeautomations-Komponenten aussehen?



## Student (1 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Student und momentan an einer Marktanalyse für den Bereich Gebäudeautomation in einer Firma beteiligt.
Momentan werden auch im Homebereich Wago und Beckhoff Systeme eingesetzt um eine Gebäude- oder Raumautomation
herzustellen.

Ziel der Marktanalyse ist es, aussagekräftige Daten zu erlangen wie es momentan am Markt aussieht um daraus
dann Geräte zu entwickeln.
Falls jemand also Wünsche hat, dann kann er Sie gerne offen sagen.

Das heißt:
- Welche Funktionalitäten sind in den Produkten vorhanden?
- Welche Funktionalitäten sollten implementiert werden?
- Welche Bussysteme werden momentan bevorzugt?
- Welche Bussysteme werden in Zukunft an Bedeutung zunehmen?
- Welche Busankoppler sind wichtig (EIB, LON, BacNet, Ethernet) oder 
wird doch Funk bevorzugt?
- Wie sieht ein "perfektes" Inbetriebnahmetool aus?
- Welche Gehäuseformen sind sinnvoll (vielleicht AP oder REG)
- Sind die Preise für die Beckhoff und Wago Komponenten gerechtfertigt
bzw. stimmt das Preis/Leistungs-verhältnis?

Ihr seht schon, Fragen über Fragen.

Ich hoffe, daß ich einige interessante und aufschlussreiche Antworten bekomme.
Und wie gesagt, sämtliche Wünsche äußern, vielleicht werden diese ja umgesetzt!

Gruß, Mathias


----------

